# New? Bucephalandra species?



## Yo-han (Oct 15, 2010)

Well, finally made some time to upload these pictures. These are all plants I found on Malaysian Borneo. 3 of which I think are Bucephalandra, but I'm in no way an expert so please help me:

Plant 1:









Plant 2:









Plant 3:









Some habitat picture:


















They all grew just above the waterline in a shaded area. And because it was the 'not so wet'-season, the river was lower than during the wet season. I also found some Selaginella ferns on the river banks a little higher above the waterline. So I focussed my search only below the 'Selaginella line'.

Right now they are acclimating in my aquarium and seem to do fine after 3 weeks in a backpack
I was very happy coming home finding my aquarium with only a few green spots on the glass and for the rest algae free. My Bucephalandra motleyana 'Pancuraji even flowered submers.*
*


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Cool! For some reason, plant #3 looks more like an _Anubias_ to me. But that is a wild guess. Did it have the little spots on the leaves typical of _Bucephalandra_?


----------



## Yo-han (Oct 15, 2010)

An Anubias on Borneo would be soms news I guess! Don't think someone dropped an Anubias in such a remote area of Borneo. Perhaps a Schismatoglottis or something...


----------



## Aquarist (Jul 23, 2014)

I bet that was an awesome trip!! Good photos too. How many plant samples did you bring back?


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Yo-han said:


> An Anubias on Borneo would be soms news I guess! Don't think someone dropped an Anubias in such a remote area of Borneo. Perhaps a Schismatoglottis or something...


Duh! I forgot _Anubias_ is an African genus!


----------



## Yo-han (Oct 15, 2010)

Aquarist said:


> I bet that was an awesome trip!! Good photos too. How many plant samples did you bring back?


It sure was! I brought some terrestrial ferns and mosses for my paludarium as well. And 1 plant which grew very close to the river, but I had the feeling that river didn't came much higher during the wet season. I planted it submersed and emersed, so far it is growing submersed.


----------



## Yo-han (Oct 15, 2010)

Michael said:


> Duh! I forgot _Anubias_ is an African genus!


Haha yup! I knew you knew that


----------



## miremonster (Mar 26, 2006)

I think, the best what you can do at the moment is recording the localities, and provisional numbering of the several plants / collections. Mostly an ID is impossible without flowers/inflorescences. You could ask folks knowing the area and its plants, e.g. P. Boyce, Junglemike or Nakamoto.

Many semi-aquatic and rheophytic aroids of Borneo belong to the Tribe Schismatoglottideae, e.g. Buce, Aridarum, Piptospatha, Ooia, Schismatoglottis etc. But also Homalomena species, not closely related, may be similar. Many species are local endemics / have a very limited distribution, so the locality may be informative. There's quite a lot of literature about these groups, but there are also many undescribed species, often local endemics as well, so an ID may be a very difficult task.

Apparently there are also plants superficially looking like Bucephalandra, but belonging to other genera. E.g. several smaller Aridarum species, or Hottarum truncatum: http://junglemikey.blogspot.de/2012/05/blog-post.html


----------



## Yo-han (Oct 15, 2010)

Here are some pictures of them in my tank (now for over 2 months):


----------



## miremonster (Mar 26, 2006)

The 1st one looks to me like that what I know as Bucephalandra pygmaea from Kapit. But the superficial look isn't sufficient for ID, flowers would be needed.
For B. pygmaea 4 occurrences are mentioned in Wong & Boyce 2014, p. 184: 2 in Sarawak, 2 in Kalimantan. http://www.aroid.org/gallery/wong/S...rg10.3372wi.44.44201] - Wong & Boyce 2014.pdf
Is the locality of your plant among them?

#2 might be a Piptospatha or Ooia, but again, no ID without inflorescences. However, it's surely interesting how it does as aquarium plant in the long run.

#3: looks superficially like a Buce, but let's wait for flowers...


----------

